# 20 gallon long dimensions?



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Does anyone know the dimensions for a 20 gallon long tank? I am thinking about getting one to replace my 5 and 10 gallon tanks, but want to know if it will fit on a stand I already own, thanks.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

30"L x 12"W x 12"H


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> 30"L x 12"W x 12"H


Thank you! Do you have a 20 gallon tank?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Nope! I have google though. 

I really want a 20L but.... I have no space.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh okay haha. Yeah if I got that tank I would have an empty 10 gallon and 2 empty fives. Plenty of room for breeding!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OHH!! If only I had extra tanks and boundless space.  I'm getting rid of my desk so I can have a big shelf for Jars when I breed.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh the sacrifices we make for our fish! haha. well not completely endless space, that parents still give me "the eye" every time I bring home a new betta. Since I'm up to 10!! Haha you walk downstairs, run into a 50 gallon, then 5 feet further, a 29 gallon, into my room a 10 and 5 gallon.  Do you think the brine shrimp that are frozen and come in the cubes would be okay to feed fry? I would defrost it and crush it up some more... I'm not so sure it would work, ideas?


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

Believe me, I know exactly what you mean - tanks everywhere! 

Thank goodness I live alone because I'd hate to have to explain my craziness these last few months. 

I have a 20 g long - sorority - in my library (once was a living room but I don't need two of those) ... a 20 g High in my library too... and let's not forget my 2.5 gallon planted 'photo' tank (that's now housing my newest delta boy, galahad). 

and in the living room (what was once a dining room) I have another 20 g High and a 30 G ... In my bedroom there's a 12 gallon eclipse, and I bought a 5 gallon hex to set up sooner or later ... 

and in my bathroom theres a 5 gallon corner eclipse ... and in the back hall way (tiny space that has doors to the bedroom, bathroom, living room, kitchen, and to the downstairs hall (outside apartment) ... there's the still empty 15 gallon High. 

We're all a bunch of nuts, eh?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, we ARE crazy! lol My whole chest of drawers is covered in critter keepers and containers of fish food.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah we are pretty crazy! haha it stinks that I'll only be able to take one little friend with me when I head off to college  but that's 2 years away


----------

